# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Синий экран. Проблема похоже в железе?

## iHateMyPC

Здравствуйте,
нужен совет. Периодически появляется синий экран. Сложно сказать в какой момент именно его ждать, иногда через несколько часов, сейчас практически сразу после загрузки.
Хочу понять в чем проблема.
Он не дает даже мне нормально переставить виндоуз (xp he sp2) - появляется синий экран. Сегодня загрузился с Windows xp live cd (winPE) - долго тестировал, затем стал форматировать диски, чтобы сделать новую инсталляцию и опять возник экран. теперь он возникает практически в течение не позднее 5 минут после загрузки с этого диска.
В связи с эти я думаю, что проблемы именно с железом.
На синем экране иногда указывался возможная проблемный драйвер - как правило это был nv4_mini.sys, а сегодня ссылается на win32k.sys.
Так что у меня подозрения, что это скорее видеокарта (nvidia, Geforce)
В тестах через Эверест ничего подозрительного не нашел, температура самая высокая 60 град на видео процессоре.
Подскажите что еще сделать, чтобы подобраться ближе к проблеме?

----------


## Cheechako

> синем экране иногда указывался


Вообще-то на BSOD'е указывается номер ошибки, дающий много больше информации, нежели ссылка на какие-то файлы. :)
Затем, обычно Live-системы (по крайней мере, предназначенные для восстановления/поиска проблем) не сильно нагружают видеоадаптер (если речь не идёт о Trident'е и ему подобных ;) ), и крайне сомнительно, чтобы могли вызвать перегрев и BSOD за пять минут.
Есть смысл проверить питание (можно попробовать снизить нагрузку, оставив один модуль памяти, если их несколько, перейти на встроенное видео, и т.д.) - когда-то встречал очень сходное поведение, вызванное электролитическими конденсаторами; следы протечек на них появились только через несколько месяцев, когда плата давно уже лежала на полке.

----------


## nook

еще стоит проверить винт на наличие битых кластеров.

----------

